# Sunroof pics by poular demand!



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

$400 installed regular pop-up.
Mike


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry double post connection kept resetting!!
Can I delete one?
Don't see that option anywhere?
Mike


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Mikey340 said:


> Sorry double post connection kept resetting!!
> Can I delete one?
> Don't see that option anywhere?
> Mike


Done. BTW, I like the last pic best!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice*



PEARL JAM said:


> Done. BTW, I like the last pic best!


Yea, me too!!! Good shot of engine! I would love to have a sunroof. Where do you store the glass when you pop it out? In trunk? I thought the reason they did not put sunroofs/ T-tops in these types of vehicles was due to the torque? and that it will eventually leak?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Done. BTW, I like the last pic best!


Thanks!
I figured you guys might.
Here's a few more.
Mike


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Where is the 1:24 scale of the FOXY model?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Where is the 1:24 scale of the FOXY model?


Haha cool never thought of that one.
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cool*

I like the rims too!!!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> I like the rims too!!!


Which one's the Drift's or the Stern's?
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*The one's in the first pic!*



Mikey340 said:


> Which one's the Drift's or the Stern's?
> Mike


they both look good, I like the ones int eh first pic with pontiac center cap!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

These? It's just an overlay I had made from GrafxWerks.Com - Custom Automotive Products.








The Stern's I used my stock 18's center caps.
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice wheels*

Yea, them ones. LOL :lol: I like them better than the other ones. Look good.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Man its weird seeing how my car looked over 6yrs ago lol


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dig it! Always thought they should have had that in production.


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

I was never into sunroof's but that's a clean install. Looks good. So what's the car look like these days?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

SyncTSH said:


> I was never into sunroof's but that's a clean install. Looks good. So what's the car look like these days?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I hate bras on women and cars. . .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are those plates referring to the car or the driver?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Foriegn feet?*

Is that the original models' feets sticking out the window in the second picture? :lol: What was that copper doing there in the first photo? (Just noticed that).


----------

